# Ingersoll rand / motor help



## justyakin (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all, new to the forum! Looks like lots of information here and I can't wait to browse more. For now, I have a good question for someone...

I have an old single stage dual cylinder ingersoll compressor that had no motor that was my grandpas. So I bought a 5hp 3450rpm motor and put on it with a 4" 2 groove pulley. It works great for about 45min cycling but the motor over heats and trips olp's. It only runs for 40sec before shutting off at about 120 and starting at about 85psi. My question is, can I get a smaller pulley (2.5") and see if that will work or should I swap the motor out to a 1800rpm 5hp motor? I have no information to go off of other than the nameplate says the model number is a 244 which reveals no info on the web that I saw. It does have unloaders and they do work if that helps any. Thanks in advance and I Look forward to your responses...hopefully y'all will un-confuse me!!

Keith


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

The motor should have 240VAC if 120 the current draw will be very high. The pulley sizing sounds ok. I wonder if the motor is too small. An 1800 rpm motor will be expensive and you will be spending a lot of time waiting for the unit to recover.


----------



## justyakin (Mar 24, 2013)

It is 240vac and I was wondering the same....my dad said he remembered it having a 3hp years ago but who knows if that was the correct motor back then. Thats why i was wondering if the pulley needs to be smaller or lower rpms. I have no info on this old guy and it's driving me crazy.


----------

